
Go 2 Error Values draft implementation - networkimprov
https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/exp/errors
======
networkimprov
This is on the Go 1.13 roadmap, tho hasn't been announced as such.

They dropped the dependency on Go 2 Generics described in the initial
proposal.

[https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/go2draf...](https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/go2draft-
error-values-overview.md)

